# I need a boy friend



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

This is Matilda here, I'm looking for a summer boyfriend,:biggrin::smootch: any one interested?


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

sorry I dont have a boy maltese but wanted to say she is so cute. My beagel would love her. He is obsessed with little white fluffs now. lol


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

TYLER: I'm first, I'm first. PICK ME!! :chili::chiliarn I can't get mom to load a picture of me fast enough. Grrrrrrr. I'll be back!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

MILO : Matilda, I can be your toyboy! All those celeb couples have cool names like Brangelina - we could be M&M's!!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She looks absolutely lovely!! :wub: She won't have ANY trouble finding summer love


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler: I was thinking about Matilda and I doing a little monkey business, if you know what I mean. :w00t:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Matilda. Snowball just told me he thinks you are gorgeous. :wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Tyler: I was thinking about Matilda and I doing a little monkey business, if you know what I mean. :w00t:


 
oh Tyler you silly boy:smootch:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

amby said:


> MILO : Matilda, I can be your toyboy! All those celeb couples have cool names like Brangelina - we could be M&M's!!!


 

toyboy:supacool: I love M&M's:heart:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Matilda, you are such a doll! Ooooh Tyler, you behave! hahaha!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Hi Matilda. Snowball just told me he thinks you are gorgeous. :wub::wub:


 
oh Snowball:heart::smootch:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Matilda any boy would be very lucky to have you as a summer girlfriend. :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Matilda you are so pretty I bet you will have 30 boyfriends in no time.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so cute!! looks like Matilda is ready for a friday night date!!:drinkup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You are so cute in that little outfit, everyone wants to be your boyfriend!!! Pick seven, one for each day of the week!!! If they don't live up to your standards, chuck them and add a new one~~~This is a new age Matilda!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani: Matilda, me finks you wook wevy pwetty in your dress. I send you wots of hugs and kisses.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Johita said:


> Aolani: Matilda, me finks you wook wevy pwetty in your dress. I send you wots of hugs and kisses.


AOLANI YOU ONE HUNKA HUNKA LITTEMAN:tender:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> You are so cute in that little outfit, everyone wants to be your boyfriend!!! Pick seven, one for each day of the week!!! If they don't live up to your standards, chuck them and add a new one~~~This is a new age Matilda!!!:HistericalSmiley:


 
SEVEN YOU SAY:blink: NO NO NO I'M GOING FOR ONE A DAY:clap::yahoo:


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> You are so cute in that little outfit, everyone wants to be your boyfriend!!! Pick seven, one for each day of the week!!! If they don't live up to your standards, chuck them and add a new one~~~This is a new age Matilda!!!:HistericalSmiley:


:thumbsup: Girls Rule! You are too cute Matilda.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Matilda is such a beauty! But Paula, I think her heart belongs to YOU!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

bonsmom said:


> matilda is such a beauty! But paula, i think her heart belongs to you!


 

*amen*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Matilda, Archie says don't fall for that "young" stuff......if you want real experience, he's your man! He's main squeeze may be B&B, but he's man enough to court two pretty ladies.....:thumbsup:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Matilda, Archie says don't fall for that "young" stuff......if you want real experience, he's your man! He's main squeeze may be B&B, but he's man enough to court two pretty ladies.....:thumbsup:


Way to go Archie !!!!!!!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

What a sweetheart in her little cute outfit !


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OK Matilda..I thought I was your boyfriend:huh: Say you'll be mine!!!!:wub:



Matilda's mommy said:


> This is Matilda here, I'm looking for a summer boyfriend,:biggrin::smootch: any one interested?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

ROTFLMBO!!!!:smrofl:



The A Team said:


> Matilda, Archie says don't fall for that "young" stuff......if you want real experience, he's your man! He's main squeeze may be B&B, but he's man enough to court two pretty ladies.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The A Team said:


> Matilda, Archie says don't fall for that "young" stuff......if you want real experience, he's your man! He's main squeeze may be B&B, but he's man enough to court two pretty ladies.....:thumbsup:


Arch your the man:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Rocky's Mom said:


> OK Matilda..I thought I was your boyfriend:huh: Say you'll be mine!!!!:wub:


 
aaaaaa for a day:blush::wub: a girls gotta have fun ya know:chili:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Dodo would love the job, but I gotta warn you, much as I love him, he's a total player. :supacool:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Matilda you're giving my girls ideas!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Matilda you look as pretty as a picture and you could have your pick of any of the boys on here and they would just melt at the sight of you. :wub: I think you should listen to Auntie Dianne (CeeCee'sMom) and pick one for everyday of the week and if one doesn't work out dump him and move on. :thumbsup:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, she is just too cute! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler's thinkin' "Boy, women are fickle. I think there's going to be a string of broken hearts in our future" :blink:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Matlida -- we're not boys, but we danks that ders lots of cute guys on SM to choose from. We have several BFs here. L&T

Paula -- love the tutu!!! I stopped on my way home today and picked up tulle to make one for each girl. Matlida's turned out adorable and I love the bodice.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Tyler: I was thinking about Matilda and I doing a little monkey business, if you know what I mean. :w00t:


hahaha look at his face!! It's saying 'ok, seriously mom...this is getting old...put the camera DOWN' hahaha


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cheri said:


> hahaha look at his face!! It's saying 'ok, seriously mom...this is getting old...put the camera DOWN' hahaha


Cheri - you are so right!!!:brownbag: The flash is probably like a stun gun to these guys. :w00t:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo wants the lovely Matilda to know that he's available for the summer,if she doesn't mind that he's a bit shy with the ladies.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Hubba hubba, sweet Matilda! I'll be your summer squeeze if you are still looking. My mommy tells me I'm very good with the ladies!


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Matilda,
I'm young and I'm fun and I love the pretty ladies. Please consider ME!!!
XOXO,
Preston


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> This is Matilda here, I'm looking for a summer boyfriend,:biggrin::smootch: any one interested?


Dear Matilda, does your Momma know you are sexting pretty pictures of yourself on the Internet? You cheeky little monkey, you!!!! :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

matilda , im here , all ready i got all nice n cute for u too , my mom is charging the battery to take some pics .. i think u look soo sexy in ur dress .... i wanna just grab u n .... i love u matilda! dolce*


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh Matilda! You are so pretty! All the boys are lining up!


----------

